# 一种通俗的说法



## Kurt Jiang

比如我们在向别人解释一个专业上的东西的时候，别人可能听不明白。然后我们可能往往会说“那我换一种通俗的说法”，请问这个英语中应该怎么样表达比较地道？“In a populary way”怎么样


----------



## nichec

Kurt Jiang said:


> 比如我们在向别人解释一个专业上的东西的时候，别人可能听不明白。然后我们可能往往会说“那我换一种通俗的说法”，请问这个英语中应该怎么样表达比较地道？“In a populary way”怎么样


 
Let me put it this way?

I have never heard of “那我换一种通俗的说法"


----------



## desertrat

If you are trying to explain a specialized something to someone not familiar with that specialty, you might say, "In layman's terms, ...".


----------



## Kurt Jiang

Maybe I should post an example here :when we explain the structure or the detailed funtion of the DNA to the others(e.g., a junior middle school or pupil), they shoud be very confused with the scentific terms. In this case, we will say "通俗的说" ,DNA is just the code of the human body!


----------



## Staarkali

more colloquially
in a less formal way
in a more informal way
etc.

NB: populary没有这个词，是popular(=流行，通俗)，请注意拼法。


----------



## Kurt Jiang

desertrat said:


> If you are trying to explain a specialized something to someone not familiar with that specialty, you might say, "In layman's terms, ...".


Thank you ! 
Here I  have a question: is it polite to use this phrase "in layman's terms" to my audience.


----------



## Kurt Jiang

Staarkali said:


> more colloquially
> in a less formal way
> in a more informal way
> etc.
> 
> NB: populary没有这个词，是popular(=流行，通俗)，请注意拼法。


 
Sorry , i make a spelling mistake here. Thank you for your attention, Staarkali.


----------



## desertrat

Kurt Jiang said:


> Thank you !
> Here I  have a question: is it polite to use this phrase "in layman's terms" to my audience.



Yes, I believe "in layman's terms" is a polite expression.


----------



## Kurt Jiang

I got it,Thank all of you a lot!


----------



## Staarkali

_in layman's term _is a nice one  I didn't know it and it can be quite useful.



Kurt Jiang said:


> Sorry , i make a spelling mistake here. Thank you for your attention, Staarkali.


没问题的，我们这里都要进步，我的中文错误也满多的


----------



## coconutpalm

I don't think there's much difference between 蛮 and 满, only a personal preference, although 蛮 is much more popular nowadays.

I have a question, is "to speak plain English" is applicable in the thread case?


Moderator's Note: Discussion on 蛮 and 满 will continue in another thread here.


----------



## princeleon

i learnt much from what you said above ,thanks


----------



## xiaolijie

To get back to the original question, I'd suggest:
_To put it simply,..._
_In plain English,..._


----------

